
Slide To See Before And After Sandy - jpadilla_
http://www.npr.org/blogs/pictureshow/2012/11/02/164194937/interactive-slide-to-see-before-and-after-sandy
======
donebizkit
very smart implementation. what are the different ways one can achieve that?

